# Political talk



## Gee Wally

Not Permitted unless directly related to hockey


----------



## Buffaloed

Political discussion is no longer permitted on HFBoards unless it is directly related to hockey.
https://hfboards.mandatory.com/threads/political-discussion-forum-removed.2558803/


----------



## LT

The frustration with the current situation is understood. The decision was made by site administration and at this time, there is no plan to change this decision.

If you feel strongly about this decision, you can either use the Contact Us link at the bottom of every page (https://hfboards.mandatory.com/index.php?misc/contact) or PM an administrator.

Please refrain from posting publicly about politics for the time being.


----------

